

Ask HN: Any other hackers looking to start a startup with me? (or others?) - rgadala

<p><pre><code>  I'm sure this thread already exists previously but could not find it. If there is another thread open already I would be open to posting on it as well if someone can reply with it. 
     Also, does anyone know any other websites that allow good hackers to meet for startups? (Other than meetup and I am talking more on a national level not just locally).
    A little about myself, I was working at an iBank in NYC and left to start a startup. I am an experienced web developer, did my undergrad in Computer Engineering.</code></pre>
======
goshakkk
I'm a young geek and passionate application developer. I live in Belarus
(well, think it's Russia), but I think location is not so important as skills.
I mostly do backends but I'm trying to learn front end development as well.

Unfortunately, I have no experience working at real-world projects, but I want
to. I adore Ruby and Rails, love node.js, like Python and Django. Also I love
NoSQL databases like MongoDB, I follow best practices when coding and I
practice BDD as well.

I'm looking to start a startup with somebody, maybe another backend dev, maybe
a frontend dev or designer, maybe both. Personally I have no idea for a
startup but I'm comfortable working with somebody with an excellent idea.

me@goshakkk.name

~~~
rgadala
Cool will do

------
johnqfake
I'm looking for someone to help with the business-y side of things. Posted
recently but it was badly timed/uninteresting/drivel and nothing came of it
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3188364>).

I've got the technical side covered but interested in anyone who can help me
get started/further.

UK but amenable to travel.

~~~
helen842000
Hey John,

I'm in the UK also and maybe able to help, even if it's just to throw ideas
around to help you get to the next level.

I'm helen842000 on gmail.

------
jaypreneur
Hey from NY! I'm also in NYC (well just outside)

I have no experience on the technical side of things (aside from basic HTML
and CSS and using CMS like Drupal), but have other things to bring to the
table. Let me know if you (or anyone else) want to get in touch. My email is
in my profile (jfortes16 at gmail).

------
fourmii
Well done for embarking on the entrepreneurs journey!! Might be useful if you
all put your location down too. I'm sure you find many opportunities, folks
are always looking for good technical co-founders...

~~~
rgadala
I am currently living in Miami, FL

------
qas1981
Im located in Atlanta, GA. Im a web dev myself. I have been looking for some
interesting startups. I've worked in corporate America for 12 years and work
part time projects as well. qas1981 at gmail.com

------
sbauch
Congrats on leaving GS! Happy to connect with a developer looking to build
something, have some things I'm working on in my spare time. Shoot me an email
if you're interested.

~~~
rgadala
Thanks will do

------
aorshan
I'm a student at the University of Miami. I'd love to chat and see if there is
anything I can do to help. My email is in my profile.

------
samirageb
Might try <http://techcofounder.com>

------
One_adm12
How can I contact you?

------
rgadala
contact me at rgadala at gmail

